# Inschriftenkunde - Kräutergruppen



## Dietrich (9. August 2008)

Hi,

im buffed Guide zum Schriftgelehrten wird von Kräutergruppen gesprochen, so das man immer nur aus einer gewissen Gruppe Kräuter braucht und nicht jedes Kraut einzelnt, um zu skillen. 

Die erste Gruppe ist laut Guide:

Friedensblume, Silberblatt, Maguskönigskraut, Erdwurzel und Blutdistel

Die zweite:

Wilddornrose, Flitzdistel.....

Jetzt meine Fragen:

Wie sieht die 2. Gruppe komplett aus?
Wie sehen die restlichen Gruppen aus?

Und just4info:

Im Guide fehlen noch Beispiele zu den Glyphen. Hab aber auf worldofwar.de schon ein paar Beispiele gefunden:

Priester
Glyphe der Magiebannung - Eure Zauber Magiebannung heilt das Ziel zusätzlich um 3% seiner maximalen Lebenspunkte, wenn es einen schadensverursachenden Effekt entfernt.
Glyphe der Massenbannung - Reduziert die Manakosten eures Zaubers Massenbannung um 20%.
Glyphe des Gedankenschindens - Erhöht die Reichweite eures Zaubers Gedankenschinden um 5 Meter, aber es verlangsamt das Ziel nicht länger.

Paladin
Glyphe der Lichtblitzes - Die Heilung deines Lichtblitzes wird um 50% reduziert, jedoch erhält das Ziel einen Stärkungszauber, welcher das Ziel um 196% des Initialwertes über X Sekunden heilen wird.
Glyphe des Segens der Könige - Dein Segen der Könige wird außerdem die Angriffskraft des Zieles um 3% erhöhen.
Glyphe des Segens der Macht - Dein Segen der Macht wird nun dem Ziel einem Zaubermacht-Bonus für Offensivzauber verleihen, der 10% der Angriffskraft des Zieles entspricht.

Schamane
Glyphe der Kettenheilung - Deine Kettenheilung heilt ein weiteres Ziel.
Glyphe des Erdschocks - Reduziert die globale Abklingzeit, welche von Erdschock ausgelöst wird, um eine Sekunde.
Glyphe des Blitzschlages - Reduziert die Kosten eures Blitzschlages um 10%.


MfG


----------



## Valdos Theolos (9. August 2008)

Hätte auch ne kurze Frage:
Braucht man dafür auch Friedensblume, Silberblatt und so?!


----------



## downblaxx (15. August 2008)

wisst ihr villleicht ob die Glyphen Seelengebunden  ?
Ich hoffe mal nicht. Sonst muss ich mein VZ skill 330 aufgeben :S


----------



## Bluecher (16. August 2008)

Du brauchst diverse Kräuter um Spezialtinte herzustellen. Diese Kräuter werden vermahlen (zerstört) - also ähnlich wie das sondieren des Juwelenschleifers. Sicher auch von anderen Berufen Reagenzien um Papier oder Rohglyphen herzustellen.

Die Glyphen können bei allen charakteren eingesetzt werden. So hast du nun neben deinem Zauberbuch noch ein Glyphenbuch in das du Glyphen einsetzen kannst. Glyphen werden ähnlich wie Edelsteine gesockelt, können überschrieben werden aber nicht wieder entfernt werden. Sie sind handelbar bis zur Benutzung. Inschriftengelehrte bekommen wieder besondere Sachen, wie jeder Beruf, die nur er selbst benutzen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort können 6 verschiedene Glyphen platziert werden - 2 große Glyphen, 2 mittlere und 2 kleine. Die großen Glyphen werden die Zauber upgraden, so beispielsweise Stuns oder DoTs zu Zaubern hinzufügen, Damage erhöhen oder Spieler zurückwerfen.
Lesser Glyphs werden ähnliche Vorteile mit sich bringen, allerdings nicht ganz so mächtige, wie die Großen.
Die kleinste Glyphenart sorgt für kleine Verbesserungen - oder kosmetische. Änderungen der Zaubergrafik, Einsparen von Reagenzien und die Zauberkosten können verringert werden.


Hier mal ein Englischer Auszug:

Zitat:

Priest

* Glyph of Lightwell 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Increases the amount healed by your Lightwell by 1 to 6%
* Glyph of Renew 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Increases the duration of your Renew by 3 sec.
* Glyph of Circle of Healing 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Your Circle of Healing spell heals 1 additional target.
* Glyph of Psychic Scream 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Increases the duration of your Psychic Scream by 3 sec.
* Glyph of Dispel Magic 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Your Dispel Magic also heals your target for 3% of maximum health if it removes a damaging effect.
* Glyph of Fear Ward 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Reduces cooldown and duration of Fear Ward by 30 sec.
* Glyph of Flash Heal 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Your Flash Heal has a 50% chance to reduce the cast time of your next Greater Heal by 0.3 sec
* Glyph of Prayer of Healing 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Increases the radius of your Prayer of Healing spell by 5 yards.
* Glyph of Mind Flay 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Increases the range of your Mind Flay spell by 5 yards but it no longer reduces the target's movement speed.
* Glyph of Shadow Word: Death 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Targets below 35% health take an additional 5% damage from your Shadow Word: Death spell.
* Glyph of Holy Nova 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Your Holy Nova spell heals for an additional 30% but deals 1 to 0% less damage.
* Glyph of Fade 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Attacks made against you while Fade is active have a 10% chance to refresh its duration back to full.
* Glyph of Spirit of Redemption 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Critical heals cast while Spirit of Redemption is active increase the remaining duration of Spirit of Redemption by 4 sec.
* Glyph of Inner Fire 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Your Inner Fire has 10 additional charges.
* Glyph of Shadow Word: Pain 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Increases the duration of your Shadow Word: Pain by 3 sec.
* Glyph of Mind Control 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Increases the duration of your Mind Control spell by 12 sec.
* Glyph of Mind Soothe 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Increases the duration of your Mind Soothe spell by 5 sec.
* Glyph of Shackle Undead 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Extends the range on Shackle Undead by 5 yards.
* Glyph of Mass Dispel 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Reduces the mana cost of Mass Dispel by -20%.
* Glyph of Smite 01 (Priest) (Class: Priest) - Increases the chance you'll resist spell interruption when casting your Smite spell by 50%. 


Shaman

* Glyph - Water Shield 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Your Water Shield has 3 additional charges.
* Glyph - Chain Heal 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Your Chain Heal heals 1 additional target.
* Glyph - Lesser Healing Wave 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Your Lesser Healing Wave heals for 20% more if the target is also affected by your Earth Shield.
* Glyph - Earthliving Weapon 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Increases the chance for your Earthliving weapon to trigger by 5%.
* Glyph - Healing Wave 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Your Healing Wave also heals you for 20% of the healing effect when you heal someone else.
* Glyph - Mana Tide 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Your Mana Tide Totem grants an additional 1% of each target's maximum mana each time it pulses.
* Glyph - Earth Shock 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Reduces the global cooldown triggered by your Earth Shock ability by 1 sec.
* Glyph - Frost Shock 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Increases the duration of your Frost Shock by 2 sec.
* Glyph - Strength of Earth 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Your Strength of Earth Totem also grants 1% melee and ranged critical strike chance.
* Glyph - Windfury Weapon 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - The attack power bonus on the additional attacks granted by Windfury Weapon is increased by 40%.
* Glyph - Stormstrike 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Increases the nature damage bonus from your Stormstrike ability by an additional 8%.
* Glyph - Flame Shock 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Increases the range on your Flame Shock ability by 10 yards.
* Glyph - Lighnting Shield 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Increases the damage from Lightning Shield by 20%.
* Glyph - Chain Lightning 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Your Chain Lightning strikes 1 additional target.
* Glyph - Fire Nova Totem 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Increases the radius of Fire Nova Totem's effect by 2 yards.
* Glyph - Flametongue Weapon 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Increases spell critical strike chance by 2% while Flametongue Weapon is active.
* Glyph - Totem of Wrath 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Your Totem of Wrath also grants 1% spell haste.
* Glyph - Lightning Bolt 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Reduces the cost of your Lightning Bolt ability by -10%.
* Glyph - Earth Elemental Totem 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Reduces the cooldown of your Earth Elemental Totem by 3 min.
* Glyph - Fire Elemental Totem 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Reduces the cooldown of your Fire Elemental Totem by 3 min.
* Glyph - Healing Stream Totem 01 (Shaman) (Class: Shaman) - Your Healing Stream Totem heals for an additional 20%.


Paladin

* Glyph of Seal of Command - Increases the chance of dealing Seal of Command damage by 20%.
* Glyph of Hammer of Justice - Increases your Hammer of Justice duration by 1 sec.
* Glyph of Blessing of Wisdom - Your Blessing of Wisdom causes your target to also regenerate health at the same rate as mana.
* Glyph of Hammer of Wrath - Increases the range on Hammer of Wrath by 5 yards.
* Glyph of Crusader Strike - Your Crusader strike deals 20% more damage when your targe is incapacitated or stunned.
* Glyph of Consecration - Increases the radius of Consecration by 1 yards.
* Glyph of Righteous Defense - Increases the chance for your Righteous Defense ability to work successfully by 8% on each target.
* Glyph of Avenger's Shield - Your Avenger's Shield hits -2 fewer targets but for 100% more damage.
* Glyph of Turn Evil - Reduces the cooldown on Turn Evil by 5 sec.
* Glyph of Exorcism - Your Exorcism also interrupts spellcasting for 0 sec.
* Glyph of Blessing of Kings - Your Blessing of Kings also increases attack power on affected targets by 3%.
* Glyph of Flash of Light - Your Flash of Light heals for -50% less initially but also heals for 196% of its inital effect over 1 to 0 sec.
* Glyph of Holy Light - Your Holy Light grants 10% of its heal amount to up to 5 friendly targets within 5 of the initial target.
* Glyph of Blessing of Might - Your Blessing of Might also grants offensive spell power equal to 10% of the attack power it grants.
* Glyph of Lay on Hands - Your Lay on Hands also grants you as much mana as it grants your target.
* Glyph of Seal of Wisdom - While Seal of Wisdom is active the cost of your healing spells is reduced by -5%.
* Glyph of Seal of Light - While Seal of Light is active the effect of your healing spells is increased by 5% 


Quelle: mmo-Champion


Gruss Bluecher - alias Tantra




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cemesis (21. August 2008)

Wirklich super beschrieben, dank dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## nrg (26. August 2008)

sieht so als würden die Kräuter nach Itemlevel geordnet. Das erste Tier ist Itemlevel 5 und 10. Gibt es keine vollständigere Liste?


----------



## TheGui (30. August 2008)

hab shcon öffter gelesen (inoffiziel) der Schrifftgelehrte hatt als Berufebonus 1 Große Glüphe mehr... das wär doch nen großer anreiz den beruf zu lernen ^_^


----------



## marcloker (31. August 2008)

also das sie einen glyphenplatz mehr bekommen steht doch schon dabei. 

_Glyph Mastery	
Unlocks an additional Glyph.
_

wäre halt nett zu wissen welche der glyphen das ist. denek aber herlich gesagt nicht das es ne große sein wird.. das wäre ja fast zu schön^^

oder hat da wer mehr infos

weiß einer eigentlich wieviel kräuter man so farmen soll für den anfang? 100, 300 oder 600? wieviele wird man eventuell brauchen? wer ne idee?

mfg


----------



## Ocian (3. September 2008)

Auch hier mal, hopp ins neue Unterforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeotter (3. September 2008)

also ich geh schon mal kräuter sammeln. es wird lustig todesritter beim Friedensblumensammeln zuzusehen^^


----------



## Pacmaniacer (4. September 2008)

also kräuter haben... weiss keiner also ich bin im mom bei 1200 kräuter auf der bank tendenz steigend ^^

nun kann ich ja auch fliegen da geht das noch besser ^^

und ich tausche mit unserem schneiderer er bekommt stoffe ich kräuter weil er hat KK und schneider

also auf gutes pflücken


----------



## Lootelf (4. September 2008)

downblaxx schrieb:


> wisst ihr villleicht ob die Glyphen Seelengebunden  ?
> Ich hoffe mal nicht. Sonst muss ich mein VZ skill 330 aufgeben :S




Wie bei allen Berufen wird es seelengebundene und handelbare Produkte geben.

Einige sehr mächtige Glyphen wird der Schriftgelehrte nur für sich selbst benutzen können, ausserdem hat er, wie hier schon mehrmals erwähnt, einen Glyphenplatz mehr.

Wie bei allen anderen Berufen kannst du auch hier auf ein gutes Balancing hoffen. Jeder Beruf gibt dir einzigartige Vorteile.
Als Verzauberer hast du bspw. mächtige Ring-Verzauberungen.

Ich würde nicht mit dem Mainstream mitschwimmen und irgendwelche hochgeskillten Berufe zugunsten eines neuen unbekannten Berufs zu verlernen. Damit sind in BC schon viele auf die Nase gefallen und meine Schadenfreude wird diesbezüglich wohl auch in LK reichlich bedient werden.


----------



## 1Harrizona (4. September 2008)

ich hab kräuterkunde und kürschner, kürschner aber nie fertig geskillt... is auf 150 oder so.. dafür ist das gesamte bankfach randvoll mit kräutern aus allen levelregionen... der rest der gilde hat keine lust alte berufe zu verlernen... deshalb werd ich kürschner weiterhauen und dafür den schriftgelehrten machen..


----------



## Pacmaniacer (4. September 2008)

jo ging mir nicht anders hatte Alchi auch nicht weit gehabt und da hab ich es direkt aufgegeben und nun sammel ich halt kräuter haben ja 2 alchis in der gilde 3 wären ein wenig übertrieben ^^.


----------



## azizi (5. September 2008)

ich spiel mir einfach schonmal nen twink auf 70 bis das addon kommt. hab ja eh nix mehr zu tun *g .mein kleiner is jetzt kk und sammelt damit beim questen schonmal die low sachen mit. Später tausch ich kk gegen den neuen beruf da mein main auch kk is. so muss ich aber nicht mit main in der alten welt rumrennen und lowlvl zeug sammeln^^. war für mich die beste lösung um keinen meiner berufe aufgeben zu müssen und trotzdem den neuen zu haben *g


----------



## Dlei (17. September 2008)

marcloker schrieb:


> also das sie einen glyphenplatz mehr bekommen steht doch schon dabei.
> 
> 
> weiß einer eigentlich wieviel kräuter man so farmen soll für den anfang? 100, 300 oder 600? wieviele wird man eventuell brauchen? wer ne idee?
> ...



GROBE Richtwerte findest du auf  http://wotlkwiki.info/index.php/Guide/Inscription  allerdings sind die sehr grob.



_Required Materials 1-300
Below is a list of the total materials used in the above list: 
33 x Silverleaf 
20 x Silver Ink 
81 x Alabaster Pigment 
39 x Dusky Pigment 
35 x Golden Pigment 
41 x Emerald Pigment 
95 x Violet Pigment 
150 x Silvery Pigment 
208 x Light Parchment 
76 x Common Parchment 
95 x Heavy Parchment 
_


----------

